# Qld 27May13 Mid-stream Snapper…



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Last Monday the wind behaved itself, rain kept away&#8230; in fact, conditions were pretty well perfect. I didn't choose to fish the rivers today, although the thread title would suggest that.

Tailor seem to be making their presence felt, and a few of them came my way. Even the snapper were obliging, but their timing&#8230; a bit suspect.

I'd had one big hit/miss&#8230; seems to happen frequently with a bunch of us lately in the Scarby area, but this day I was at Queens Beach&#8230; great initial run&#8230; then nothing! I finished that drift, picking up a just legal snapper, then tried the same drift again, this time beginning the drift much further to the South than the previous drift. This was done so that I'd have time for a pee before the hot area was reached.

Of course, all the best plans are put forward, but circumstances might (just might) change.

I guess that the fish wasn't aware of my need to pee right now&#8230; or was it? Perhaps the nasty sod was just being plain bloody mischievous. I neither knew nor cared, but it hit mid-stream of my much-needed pee and ripped lots of line off, while I took time to complete the task in hand (so to speak), tuck him back in place, coolly close the lid on the pee-bottle, wash my hands, (no time to dry them) then hastily grab the rod and attend to the fish, which to my absolute amazement was still connected!

After a pretty torrid fight in shallow water and rock-filled area, I hauled in a 62cm snapper!

Quite pleased with that effort, and even more pleasing to the body, drained of the previous excess body fluid. At my age, when you gotta go, you just gotta go! Now!

Because I was caught mid-stream, I couldn't replace the spray-skirt, and when I landed the fish, I really had no place to put the fish. This can be seen in the photo. The tailor just wouldn't stay still while I took a shot, so had to take shots one-handed as when I released the big snapper.

Another good day at Scarby and North Redcliffe (where I caught the 62cm fish was just a tad in Redcliffe)&#8230; can't growl about bag-out, can you.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice work jim,,another good haul,
you managed to snavel a nice day on the water inbetween the windy ones we've been having.
awesome stuff
wayne


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

You are a legend Jim.
Congrats on that 93cm Snapper that you caught before as well.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## newbe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice days fishin mate!!!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I might try that pee-bottle trick next time the fishing is slow down here, thanks for the tip Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeh yeh Jim, try something different hey.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BigGee said:


> You're smashing them Jimbo, bloody well done.
> 
> What colour Koolie did the damage this time? I've changed mine over to Single lure hooks in the same manner you've done. Intentions are to give them a consolidated swim in the Clyde River to see if our Jewies like them too.
> 
> Gee


Rainbow trout, Gee... lately I've tried another colour,(running low on the right colour) but as yet it hasn't done the trick... switch back to the Rainbow Trout, and it seems to do the trick.

I'd take some convincing that colour means zip to fish.

Good luck in the Clyde, Gee.

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems to me that every time you take a pee you hook up. I'm going to drink a gallon of water before my next trip.
You also seem to be very consistent with your catches. I'm hoping to test the new yak next weekend. If your going out and don't mind some company I would appreciate being shown around scarby. If you don't mind showing me Trevs secret spot that would also be appreciated. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Beekeeper said:


> but it hit mid-stream of my much-needed pee and ripped lots of line off, while I took time to complete the task in hand (so to speak),


Jim can almost guarantee the fish will hit then, and have to finish the deed once started, but no capping for me just a rinse of a red soup cup carried for the purpose, as I gave up bottles as too much trouble trying to marry all the gear together on a cold morning.

Nice to see you continue to kick goals and most go tailoring myself, and get one for the table.

Bought a packet of leccychook plastics myself to send down deep in the dam, and will see what happens this winter.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Buck said:


> Seems to me that every time you take a pee you hook up. I'm going to drink a gallon of water before my next trip.
> You also seem to be very consistent with your catches. I'm hoping to test the new yak next weekend. If your going out and don't mind some company I would appreciate being shown around scarby. If you don't mind showing me Trevs secret spot that would also be appreciated. :lol:


It seems that way but Beekeeper just pees every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

On fire there Jimbo. Some good catches. Wouldnt mind a feed of tailor myself. Might have to go looking for them.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

jim , legendary stuff yet again.

i have something for you to try (well i'm going to try it).
i saw worsterling attach 2 hardbodies to a piece of leader. 
he removed the back treble on the front hardbody and then attached leader to this and had another hardbody a metre behind.

now i think a small hardbody with a large hardbody attached to the back would look like a fish chasing a small fish and might induce a big fish to have a crack.

worsterling got a cracker fish with it.

i think those fish at redcliffe need something novel to fire them up.
i mite even try 3 hard bodies daisy chained.

sound like a plan. 
will let you know how i go.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that every time you take a pee you hook up. I'm going to drink a gallon of water before my next trip.
> ...


Good one JF! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Dodge said:


> Bought a packet of leccychook plastics myself to send down deep in the dam, and will see what happens this winter.


Richo... a mate of mine used them almost exclusively in the North Pine and consistently caught good bass... so might be good in your area, eh?



Wrassemagnet said:


> I might try that pee-bottle trick next time the fishing is slow down here, thanks for the tip Jimbo





bruus said:


> Yeh yeh Jim, try something different hey.


Jim and Daniel... When all's quiet, put yourself at a distinct disadvantage, and Sod's Law comes to the fore! (doesn't work every time, but quite often! ;-) ) I've even had a double hook-up result! :shock: :? What to do? which one to grab first? finish pee first? ;-)



grinner said:


> jim , i have something for you to try (well i'm going to try it).
> i saw worsterling attach 2 hardbodies to a piece of leader.
> he removed the back treble on the front hardbody and then attached leader to this and had another hardbody a metre behind.
> 
> ...


Grinz... I've heard about the two hard-bodies act many years ago, but have never gotten around to having a crack. I think that it's also been used with two flies on fresh-water. Interested to see if it works for you Pete.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Are you using any Xfactor on those plastics or are you just giving them plenty of action mate? im only having luck on the drift with fresh squid atm at shields.


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

And were you out the this morning?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I move to rename this forum to Beekeeper's Snapper Catching Forum as every second post is about yet another awesome session off Scarby


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

grinner said:


> jim , legendary stuff yet again.
> 
> i have something for you to try (well i'm going to try it).
> i saw worsterling attach 2 hardbodies to a piece of leader.
> ...


Similar concept to the 'umbrella' rigs they use on bass in the US. Apparently they reckon the bass have wised up to single lures getting dragged in front of their noses so the make these umbrella rigs to look like a whole school moving through.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

WadsYak said:


> And were you out the this morning?


Yep he was out there today, a couple of us were. I think everyone managed to land a couple of fish but was reasonably quiet really.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> WadsYak said:
> 
> 
> > And were you out the this morning?
> ...


Until after you left. Then all hell broke loose. :lol:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

For Jim it did, wasn't your grinner still your biggest fish?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > jim , legendary stuff yet again.
> ...


yeah kev, exactly what i was thinking of except i will try and run them one behind another like carriages on a train.

will report back


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

WadsYak said:


> Are you using any Xfactor on those plastics or are you just giving them plenty of action mate? im only having luck on the drift with fresh squid atm at shields.


Yep, S-factor if you please, 'tho.

Was that you tied up to the new green buoy at Shields the day that they replaced it? I said hello to one kayaker there.



WadsYak said:


> And were you out the this morning?


Yep again, but didn't get to Shields.



HiRAEdd said:


> I move to rename this forum to Beekeeper's Snapper Catching Forum as every second post is about yet another awesome session off Scarby


 :lol: :lol: not always Scarby... they can be caught all along the Eastern side of the Redcliffe Peninsula.



bruus said:


> For Jim it did, wasn't your grinner still your biggest fish?


Trev's told you plenty of times, Daniel... he's only there for the paddle/pedal/piddle! :lol: & it doesn't really matter if no fish are caught. (if you believe that, you'll believe anything!). If that were true, why all the rods and millions of lures? ;-) He was just showing his versatility when he caught the grinner. 8) 
Danny... my (tinnie mates) spy network informed me that around 4pm there was only one kayak out there trolling around looking very much similar to a pterodactyl's nest... the man never goes home... must be a tiger for fitness, eh? no fish, but very fit! ;-)



BIGKEV said:


> Similar concept to the 'umbrella' rigs they use on bass in the US. Apparently they reckon the bass have wised up to single lures getting dragged in front of their noses so the make these umbrella rigs to look like a whole school moving through.
> 
> View attachment 2


Kev... I just can't imagine having to resort to a rig like that to catch fish... bit of a giggle, eh? but, apparently it works a treat.

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> Kev... I just can't imagine having to resort to a rig like that to catch fish... bit of a giggle, eh? but, apparently it works a treat.


The guys fishing the bass tournaments in the states are regularly chasing $1M+ prize payouts so are always on the lookout for anything that may give them an edge over their competition. This US scene has scene huge amounts of evolution in equipment and tackle over the years that eventually filters into our everyday fishing so it's worth keeping a quiet eye on trends over there. I'm pretty sure something like the umbrella rig would not be classed as legal here though unless the majority of the lures were rigged hookless.

Kev


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

I was drifiting around shields yesterday morning got a few nice squire, I seen a fellow kayaker in a nice yellow yak and we gave each other a wave, I thought it might be you after reading your report. Im heading out this afternoon off queens beach this time, im only in a little grey/sand coloured yak with a milk crate on the back :lol: but it gets me out there.


----------

